
Show HN: Spectrum for AWS Cloudwatch - gauravgupta
https://spectrumapp.io
======
gauravgupta
Link: [https://spectrumapp.io](https://spectrumapp.io)

------
raghavgarg1257
This app seems so promising and usefull

------
angryasian
pricing and constraints up front would be useful. I can't seem to find a link
anywhere.

~~~
gauravgupta
It's a valid point. Spectrum is free for now, but eventually there would be
some paid plans as well.

------
freebird1195
Indeed a good product!

------
viveksquareboat
Easy to use

